# Student Midwives



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I saw my midwife at 8 weeks for booking in and at that point got assigned to a different midwife who I saw at 15+4. She said they no longer go to the hospital with you as they don't have enough staff which is fair enough, but that the advantage of that was that I'd see her for all my appointments so we'd be able to build up a better relationship (as she put it) and it would save me having to repeat myself each time I saw someone new. She then said "come back in 10 weeks"! Anyway, after seeing my consultant he told me to phone and say I needed to be seen at 24 weeks which I did, but when I went it was a student midwife on her own. I've been back today (27+4) and again, it was a student midwife although there was another in the room doing paperwork this time.

Is this normal now?? I was seen by a student a couple of times in my last pg but there was always a fully qualified midwife with her checking what she was doing. The one today measured my bump and asked me if she was near my pubic bone (she wasn't, she was too low) - surely something like this should be obvious??

Ok, so sorry for the waffle, but what I really want to know is should I be concerned or is it a case of it's very near the end of the academic year so in a few weeks they will be fully qualifed anyway, therefore should know what they are doing?

Chux xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You are right in the fact that they could be very near qualifying, however, there should always be a qualified midwife to see you at least the next time that you are seen.  I remember doing clinics towards the end of my training, however, I woul never see a woman twice in a row without a qualified midwife checking at least once.

One positive thing is that whoever is mentoring the student is accountable for anything that student does, so they would be a fool to put themselves in a position where a student that isn't great is seeing women on her own, so she must have a great deal of confidence in the student to put her career on the line for, so it must be a competent student.

However, it would put your mind at rest to be seen by someone qualified next time, so don't have any fears about asking, if it is  student again, to see your normal midwife, they won't mind, and if they do, tough!!  You wouldn't be the first person ever to ask that!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks *emilycaitlin*.

It wasn't even the same student I saw at the two appointments and, whilst there was a midwife in the room this time which was an improvement, she didn't even look up, not even when the student couldn't find my pubic bone.

On the one hand it is reassuring to know that my midwife is obviously confident in the student's ability, but on the other I'm not really happy that it's been two appointments on the trot now. I think if the same happens next time (which I doubt as I'm not seeing her again until the beginning of Sept so I guess students will be in the classroom) I will definitely ask for someone qualified - I was tempted to this time but it just felt a bit cheeky. 

Thank you!

Chux xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I understand why she was checking if she had found your pubic bone. Sometimes it is 'nicer' to ask rather than go poking and prodding in the wrong place. All I can say is, at least she asked rather than just making it up!  

Feel free to ask for your midwife to double check things, even if there is a student there, its part of doing the training and getting used to different people wanting different things. I didn't allow any students in for my delivery, and no-one minded at all

Take care x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

oink said:


> I understand why she was checking if she had found your pubic bone. Sometimes it is 'nicer' to ask rather than go poking and prodding in the wrong place. All I can say is, at least she asked rather than just making it up!


LOL true, I just assumed it would be obvious where it was!

I actually don't blame you not allowing students in at the birth bearing in mind your job - I used to work in a University and very often said I didn't want students at appointments just in case it was any that I knew.

Chux xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

The other thing about measuring is that some midwives measure from the top of the pubic bone, some at the bottom and even some in the middle, which is why in some hospitals they don't measure at all.

Take care x


----------

